# EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April
*EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln! *​






Dass von der EU selten etwas Gutes kommt ist man ja gewohnt. Doch das was nun auf unsere Gewässer und uns Angler zukommt, das toppt alles bisher dagewesene.

Künftig sollen Grundeln gezielt in bisher „verschonte“ Gewässersysteme angesiedelt und unter Schutz gestellt werden, doch nicht nur das, damit die Grundeln sich besser vermehren können, sollen dort dann auch die Raubfischbestände gezielt dezimiert werden.

Hier die Meldung im Original:






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Muss mir auch noch was überlegen...|supergri


----------



## Obstbau (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Finde das Klasse.Kann man endlich mal auf Stückzahl fischen.Blöd nur für die Bilder,hier hat schlechte Karten wer einen großen Daumen hat.


----------



## Franky (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Find ich auch voll gut. Ich hab schon 3 Eimer voll bei uns in die Nidder entlassen. Die soll ja auch auf den letzten 2 km voll renaturiert werden, von daher passts sehr gut!


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Cool und mit viel Liebe gemacht!


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Schöner Aprilscherz


----------



## Angler9999 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Jede Grundel bekommt 100€ Begrüßungsgeld. 

Manche Grundeln haben sich bereits ein zweites Mal das Begrüßungsgeld abgeholt. Die Bundesregierung plant mit dem neu gebildeten Gremium DAFV hier Abhilfe zu schaffen.


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Nicht schlecht gemacht, stand einige Minuten auf dem Schlauch. Funktioniert wahrscheinlich deswegen so gut, weils im Grunde sehr plausibel ist...


----------



## Obstbau (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Das mit den Grundeln ist vielleicht ein Aprilscherz,aber dass Blauwale zur Elbvertiefung eingesetzt werden sollen stimmt schon.Die ersten kommen heute im Hamburger Hafen an. Ab 12.00 Uhr sollen sie freigelassen werden.Im Hamburger Rathaus kann man noch Karten für das Spektakel erwerben.


----------



## phirania (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Die erste Begrüßungs Grundel ist auch schon da:
Und sucht ein neues Zuhause....:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*



phirania schrieb:


> Die erste Begrüßungs Grundel ist auch schon da:
> Und sucht ein neues Zuhause....:q:q:q


Ansagegrundel!
Da kann man schon (fast) Filets schneiden


----------



## Angler9999 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Schau nach... irgendwo muss sie die 100€ haben..


----------



## Case (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Das ist gut.#6
Dann werden endlich Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für Raubfische abgeschaft. So ne Friteuse voll mit 10cm Hechten stell ich mir echt lecker vor.

Case


----------



## ...andreas.b... (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Mann, hab ich'n Schreck gekriegt!


Dann fiel mir das heutige Datum ein ... :q :q :q


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

*Zitat*: damit die Grundeln sich besser vermehren können, sollen dort dann auch die Raubfischbestände gezielt dezimiert werden.
*Zitat Ende  

*Betrifft das generell alle Arten von Raubfischen oder hat eine EU-Kommission schon eine Liste der potentiellen Gefährder erstellt ?
Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, anfangs sichere Gewässer wie Schwimmbecken, Swimmingpools, Gartenteiche oder Planschbecken auszuwählen wo sich die Grundeln erstmal heimisch fühlen könnten ? Dann wäre noch in Erwägung zu ziehen, ob man dort evtl. kleinwüchsige Raubfische, wie dem Kaulbarsch, zwecks Integration, Erlernen der hiesigen Schwimmtechniken und Nahrungsaufnahme, Lieblingsspeisen sowie eventueller gemeinsamer Paarung den Grundeln als Integrationshilfe zur Seite stellen könnte.
Wiedermal ein typischer EU-Schnellschuss der ohne Absprache mit Frau Happach Kasan den aufgeklärten deutschen Angler mit Schulterzucken und Augenrollen hinterlässt !


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Das Gute an dieser neuen Verordnung ist, Gänsesäger werden als dem Prokekt nicht förderlich eingestuft und von der liste der gefährdeten Vögel genommen. BeimKormoran prüft man noch aber der soll auch zur Jagd freigegeben Werden.
Zudem können Fischereirechtsinhaber Zuschüsse beantragen um Unterstände für die Grundeln ( Grundelburgen) zu bauen.
Anträge bis spätestens 1.4.2017 einreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Weils ja auch zum Thema passt:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## RedWolf (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Einfach nur sehr geil gemacht  Hab aber auch erst auf dem Schlauch gestanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Danke ;-)))


----------



## Surf (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Ich hab von meinem Kontakt in Brüssel die Information bekommen, dass nun versuchsweise die ersten Bullenhaie in europäischen Süßwassersystemen ausgesetzt werden sollen, um den durch steigende Durschnittstenperaturen, vermehrt auftretenden Jetskis und Schwimmern bei zu kommen. Es soll C+R Pflicht bestehen!


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Cooool, dann switche ich jetzt um. 

Erst wollte ich ja Lachse bei uns besetzten mit Rogen aus dem Kühlregal bei Aldi! Premiumqualität mit garantierter Frische!

Jetzt setz ich Grundeln!

Als ich diesbezüglich beim nds. LSFV anrief, haben die sich so darüber gefreut, dass man vor Freude kein Wort mehr von denen  am Telefon verstanden hat.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Ich hege bereits Pläne, Grundeln zukünftig mit dressierten Wellensittichen zu verpaaren, damit sie bei illegalem Lebendeinsatz ohne nerviges Werfen von selbst zum Hotspot segeln können.

Bislang scheitert dies jedoch in erster Linie leider an mangelndem Platz für ein entsprechendes Gengezöchtslabor

--> wenn man den auslauffordernden Zitteraal aus der Garage lässt, um adäquate Grundelmassen einsammelfertig automatisch an Land zu treiben, sollte man diese Massen auch möglichst zeitnah verarbeiten können.

Außerdem kostet nahrhafte Kolbenhirse zur Verköstigung der Produkte bis zum Einsatz ein Vermögen, damit ist nicht zu spaßen. Sollte also ebenfalls mit einkalkuliert werden.


----------



## Rockfisher (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

...ich mach gleich Pipi in die Hose... :q


----------



## mapasuma (1. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*

Aprilscherz


----------



## Honeyball (2. April 2016)

*AW: EU: Raubfische sollen Platz machen für Grundeln!*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Aprilscherz



Ehrlich???? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------

